# pics of my 200sx with sr20ve engine



## kesi24 (Mar 25, 2003)

It makes 189 whp and 143ft lbs of torque with I/E/H ecu and afc.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

kesi .,

the car is f$%&ing sweet ...

You still selling it ?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks sweet! Nice Supra also! I'm a jealous fcuker


----------



## kesi24 (Mar 25, 2003)

nx2krider93 said:


> *kesi .,
> 
> the car is f$%&ing sweet ...
> 
> You still selling it ? *


na its making too much power it can take out a det now


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

like i said in sr20forum.com... amazing and its so fresh-n-so clean


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.........going with the jelous responce . one question though. noticed you wrappend the header pipes, cept one. why? just curious.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

awesome car man, im lovin the stillen lip and cf hood


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

its aight... I guess. JK, VERY nice!!!


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

very nice and clean VE! 

Got to love the Supra too


----------



## kesi24 (Mar 25, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> *.........going with the jelous responce . one question though. noticed you wrappend the header pipes, cept one. why? just curious. *


good question at the time i didnt finish its all dont now. The pic's are like 4 months old. ill post new one soon. Thankx


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ah, heh ok. just wondering lol. notice any differences with the wrapped (edit)pipes(/edit) at all? im sure the bay stays a tad cooler, but how bout engine temps n exhaust temps n such? any major changes?


----------

